# CPC-A looking for an Externship program



## TruongLuong (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is my resume


----------



## TruongLuong (Dec 27, 2012)

In DFW area


----------



## Sameerabdelaziz (May 18, 2020)

Hi There,
I'm looking for whether opening or apprenticeship for CPC-A. I'm in Richardson Texas.


----------

